# Recruiting for Gaming Clans



## eddie5659

Okay, had a discussion with a few in the Mods section, and now have the go-ahead from Mike to do this 

We can recruit for gaming clans as long as its NOT FOR PROFIT (i.e. where you have to pay to play)

Also, as I'm posting the thread, I can keep an eye out for any dodgy websites 

So, shall we get the stone rolling, so to speak 

------------


As we know, recruiting for new potential members for any games can be hard. This can be due to a number of factors:

The player is on when the recuiting people aren't
They may not know the server (we all have our favorites)
and so on

All can post to this thread, with the emphasis being recruiting for players. Anyone can reply to this, so if someone posts up they are recruiting for Mass Effect, and someone see's this buts wants to add questions, you can do so here

(Its a mini-Random Disscussion thread  )

So, I'll reply in a minute with mine 

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

I (myself) play under the name kronenbourg

I'm from the Aliens clan, with the tags ALNS, that play Battlefield 3.

Aliens was formed in late 2004 by Solifer,N3cro and Zeus as a Swedish Far Cry Clan. Just a few months after this, we changed to an international Clan, with members coming from all over Europe, UK and even Canada, so nationality/language isn't an issue.

We mainly play Battlefield 3 on the pc. We have a Hardcore server running all maps, mainly on Conquest, but with a few Rush's thrown into the mix here and there.

We are looking for like-minded individuals (aged 18 and over) who are wanting to play for FUN, but with the occasional Fun War against other clans.

If this sounds like what you want, or curious, then please click on the link below to access the Recruitment Section:

Recruitment Section

Also, if you play in our server, we will notice any players that are regular's, and may approach you instead.

Server:

[Aliens]aliens.se

85.236.100.92:19667

We also have Teamspeak, with a public channel, so if you would like to speak to an Admin, please join and we can chat as well

Teamspeak:

62.181.100.6:9987

We look forward to playing alongside you


----------



## Gulo Luseus

Nice post  Guess its my turn now 

Game: Bad Company 2, COD WAW

Clan: Punkposse, clantags [PP]

Website: http://www.punkposse.com

Servers: Bad Company 2 Rush, PunkpOsse - Rush - HC
Bad Company 2 Squad Deathmantch, PunkpOsse - Squad DeathMatch - HC
COD WAW. IP 8.2.122.3:28960
all in hardcore.

Teamspeak server 
IP Address: 69.90.34.185 
Port: 9989 
No password needed.

We play mainly BFBC2, our COD server is winding its way down, due to a lack of interest (infortunately). Members run to about 55 or so, with the clan started in late 2008. We spendo ur online time either playing or talking in the TS server- usually rubbish, but fun rubbish.

In terms of our members, we range from 30's to 70's. I need to stress that we are an adult server, in that our language is not censored- obviously this does not mean swearing every other word, but it means that it may be used. we play for fun, and not for max kills- that means it doesnt matter if you are good or bad, all are welcome.

We prefer anyone looking to join to register and use our forum, so we get to know you, and you us, and if you can get to TS, all the better.

We are not currently seeking applications, but we do invite to join periodically. This reflects our desire for a group that fits well, and one where we can get talk to people.

If you want to come say hi, in game or TS, tell them you heard of the place from Gulo. It wont get you shot less, but it gets me a good rating LOL!!

eddie- or if anyone else is interested- we have an up and running Ultrastats site here
http://www.punkposse.com/ultrastats/index.php?

I have worked n it for some time, although it needs more work that I have not had time fo rsince BC2 arrived. It is basically the Ustats site with some mods for medals etc. If anyone wants the coding, or just help on stats, I am more than happy to help out. I hate to think of my hard spent hours on the site wasted!


----------



## eddie5659

Thanks for replying Gulo 

I'll edit mine tonight, with our Teamspeak info and server details. Forgot to put those in 

I'll have a look at that website tonight (at work, they block gaming stuff).

Plus, I'll mention to my clan your server, and some may play on there. Be nice to them if you see an Alien wandering around


----------



## Gulo Luseus

Nice site you got  Feels friendly, and nicely done. Nice job there


----------



## eddie5659

Updated server info


----------



## eddie5659

Hiys axoli45

I'm a little confused, as the website you have posted looks like a general webpage. Is this your clan or just a game?

If its just a website and not your actual clan, then this is the wrong place for it.

If its your clan, can you post some details like we have above?

Thanks 

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Gulo, I'll be replying to my thread in your forums this weekend, as at work they block game forums.

Just to let you know, we may be okay for a funwar sometime. Will explain fully this weekend, but it won't be dropped on you as in 'we're ready tonight'


----------



## eddie5659

axoli45, I'm going to remove your reply in this thread, as looking at the site I couldn't find out the clan you're in.

If you can send me the details, I'll have a look again.

eddie


----------



## Gulo Luseus

Keep an eye out edd, reckon our guys will be up for a good funwar. We play for fun, not to seriously, so dont expect too much! I might stick a note up, see how many people are interested.
Out of interest, do you use any tools for BC2? We managed Procon, but havent found anything else yet that works too well


----------



## eddie5659

Will reply with the info tonight 

As for BC2, we seem to use WolfRCon. Can get more info again tonight.


----------



## Andrej_Theman

any WoW: WotLK guilds on some good private servers???
Im a skilled player good druid,paladin,warrior,DK and shaman....
Im curently playing on Project Eden... very good server but i will need a nother server to play on in-between raid locks...
and so im looking for a good server + guild to join


----------



## eddie5659

I may have one guild you can join, I'll get in touch with one of the members you can contact.

Back later


----------



## luzagodom

As we know, recruiting for new potential members for any games can be hard. This can be due to a number of factors:

The player is on when the recuiting people aren't
They may not know the server (we all have our favorites)
and so on


----------



## eddie5659

Andrej_Theman

Sorry for the late reply, just been on holiday for a bit 

This is the guild my mate is in:

forum.ravaging-savages.com

He says its PVE not PVP, if that makes any sense to you 

Also, the guy's name is Kuja, in case you're curious


----------



## Andrej_Theman

sorry but on what server does he play???


----------



## Owenn64

I am curious. Are we speaking playstation games or purely Computer games? Am playing COD on PS3 at the moment but would be prepared to lookat getting it for the computer if there was a community of decent people to play with and against who aren't into making patches that make them unkillable or indestructable and have the biggest meanest guns around.
I don't mind getting killed in a fair fight but detest smart *** 12 year olds who just wanna lay waste to everyone by cheating and not earning their keep.

Regards
Owenn64


----------



## eddie5659

Andrej_Theman

Sorry for not getting back, didn't get a reply from my notification 

I'll ask him tomorrow 

-------

Owenn64

Probably PC mainly, as its a computer forum, but consoles can be added, why not 

For COD, are you playing the latest version or one of the older types?

I'm trying to recruit some players for COD at the moment, as they are in our Teamspeak but not as members. Not sure which they play, but can find out.

Our clan are all over 18, with an exception where he his the clan leaders son, so can't say no to him 

But, if anyone else has a COD clan, say so here as you may have a new recruit above


----------



## judeslaw

does anyone like word games? i am looking for a word game such as wordscape from iwin.com it is a free site , but my computer is not working well at that site. my mouse goes real slow. I have written them with no answers yet. they have alot of games. I enjoy word games and I like competive games so would like games where there are others playing the game at the same time , any ideas i already go to pogo at times... thanks Jude


----------



## johnmicheal1190

hiiiiiiiiiiiiii

Currently recruiting Counter Strike Source Players... Players that are not here to take the game too serious and wish to have fun, we will be doing leagues..etc but atm were just having fun.

We dont have a CSS server "yet" but will be looking into one "IF" we manage to get a good amount of decent, loyal players.

We are always looking to improve our community, If we get a good amount of ppl interested in making a another game clan (any game) then we will push beyond CSS and become a Gaming-Community, or if any current clan needing to grow or wish to expand then a merge may sound nice.

_______________
For connecting to remote desktop of another computer (via internet or network) and controls. Also connecting to VNCServer through Repeater or directly to VNCServer and a lot of other configuration options. 
For more details VNCServer


----------



## eddie5659

Andrej_Theman said:


> sorry but on what server does he play???


Better late than never, as he was on holiday, but this is what he says:



> its a PvE guild primarily, but they do PvP occasionally. We play on 'Earthen Ring', if you want any more info, create a character on there and give 'Kuja' a whisper.


Hope that helps


----------



## eddie5659

judeslaw said:


> does anyone like word games? i am looking for a word game such as wordscape from iwin.com it is a free site , but my computer is not working well at that site. my mouse goes real slow. I have written them with no answers yet. they have alot of games. I enjoy word games and I like competive games so would like games where there are others playing the game at the same time , any ideas i already go to pogo at times... thanks Jude


Hi Jude

I'm sure there are some people that do this, though not sure if they have a clan/guild/group of people that actually do this. But, I could be wrong, as someone may have an answer for you 

eddie


----------



## Sickj

Counter-Strike 1.6 Cevo main Team Exquisite Gaming looking for 1 good starter an 1 good back up!

We are a group of friends that been playing together for many years now. looking to go pretty far last season did okay but this season going to do even better! We are also looking for a sponsor at the moment. so for more info right back!


----------



## Decibel

I love video games i am a good shooter, at duck and stalk..Also i love dangerous driving...My favourite game is Tom Clancy's splinter Cell saga..Right now i am playing Far Cry 2 and GTA Vice City is my favorite of all the GTA auto series, i just cannot help it, that 80's cool stuff and cool fast cars go with me.......


----------



## nascarnate97

-johnmicheal1190

I am fairly good at css and i am looking for a clan but the only prob is that i need to get my steam up and running again. Let me know if you are intersted.


----------



## ItsJustGinger

Hmmm. Well..

Game: Modern Warfare 2 and the COD series (or any FPS)

Clan: PorkChop Platoon

Website: www.porkchopplatoon.com

(xbox live)

Specs: Website for gamers by gamers. We only recruit folks 25 or older. I'd suggest checking out the website and ask to join, if you wish. You are a recruit for 30 days and if you make it in (which anyone does unless your a team killer or just a total douche) you then have full access to all of the forums. Obviously respect and common sense go a long way. We do not allow cheating or "modders" If your 10th prestige is fake you will be dropped.

I have personally been a member (2 yrs) since we broke away from 2old2play.com We are all like family and help each other out. Skill does not matter.. We also play other games but our main focus is on the COD series. We have a weekly clan night (Fridays)

If you are interested get on the website and sign up, Wipsy is the guy to talk to, he will probably be the first to say hello anyway!


----------



## billybones266

thanks for this info,I will have a look on yourclan (forum) bfn.


----------



## eddie5659

Hi Billybones 

Is this you: panzer911


If so, will be replying to your thread later tonight


----------



## bobh1368

|KKK| Kaptain Krunch Krew

http://www.kkkgaming.com/

We Play::

Call of Duty4 (Currently 4 Servers)

Call of Duty 7- Black Ops (2 Servers)

Our Rules::



> ALL WEAPONS AND PERKS ARE ALLOWED
> *Marty-Allowed
> *Last stand-Allowed
> *RPG-Allowed
> *Grenade Launcher-Allowed
> 
> NO CHEATING - Any form of cheating, no matter how little it may be. Result = Ban!
> NO TRASH TALK - Offensive racial term, harassing people. Result = Ban!
> NO GLITCHING - Your only warning will be in a kick. Repeat offenses = Ban!
> NO *****ING - Complaining is useless but discussions are welcome.


Our Servers::



> BO Server #1:
> KKK:Team Deathmatch
> 173.199.87.108:3074
> 
> BO Server #2:
> KKK:Hardcore Free for All
> 173.199.87.57:3074
> 
> COD4 Servers:
> S1-
> FFABroadcastby|KKK|
> 208.43.15.56:2896
> 
> S2-
> 24/7Team-Deathmatchby|KKK|
> 208.43.15.117:28960
> 
> S3-
> 24/7Crossfireby|KKK|
> 174.36.132.217:28960
> 
> S4-
> CoD4|New Maps|KKK|
> 208.43.124.27:28960


----------



## eddie5659

I may just mention these servers (Black Ops ones) to my clan, as a few do play this game, so they can hopefully play on yours one day :up:


----------



## bobh1368

eddie5659 said:


> I may just mention these servers (Black Ops ones) to my clan, as a few do play this game, so they can hopefully play on yours one day :up:


We welcome all Eddie.. Thanks


----------



## AnthonyLordi

*Though this thread is pretty dead, you can find out some info about my small clan in my signature.*


----------



## eddie5659

Thanks Anthony :up:

You say its mainly Blizzard. Do you play WOW and Starcraft etc?


----------



## AnthonyLordi

eddie5659 said:


> Thanks Anthony :up:
> 
> You say its mainly Blizzard. Do you play WOW and Starcraft etc?


*I myself only play Warcraft 3 and Diablo II, and in case you hadn't looked, for the moment, we are beyond small.
Small being pretty much just me and a few friends, less than 10 people.
But then again, you gotta start somewhere!
I do have 3 friends that I know in person that are playing WoW, so I may have them work on that division, as I don't like the game and do not plan on ever playing it again.

When I get my new rig, I'll be playing a lot of CoD though, not sure how far I'll take that, as I've only played cod on pc a few times.*


----------



## Decibel

nascarnate97 said:


> -johnmicheal1190
> 
> I am fairly good at css and i am looking for a clan but the only prob is that i need to get my steam up and running again. Let me know if you are intersted.


I am. But i am not good in RPG's. I bought The Witcher, i think is an awesome game, but i found the controls very confusing, i tried many times cus i like that game. I can only play first or third person games. When i hear that ppl play Warcraft, (i tried that too BTW), i do not know how they do it..I could not move right, or fight, or use the weapons. I don't really enjoy it, i do not understand the dynamic or the way characters moves.

But le me know if you want good shooters..I am playing Wolfestein and GRAW..:up:

PS: What's css, nascarnate97


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya Decibel

I'm not sure, but is it Counter-Strike, though not sure what the extra 's' is for 

Great games you listed, haven't played Wolfenstein for ages, though I'm talking the original game


----------



## Decibel

eddie5659 said:


> Hiya Decibel
> 
> I'm not sure, but is it Counter-Strike, though not sure what the extra 's' is for
> 
> Great games you listed, haven't played Wolfenstein for ages, though I'm talking the original game


Hi eddie. Thanks. I like that!!I love games, Fear and Doom 3 are my favos of all. Wolfestein is quite good story and i have superpowers to kick Nazis 'axx, gosh don't you also love when we can do magikckal stuff?.It is fun, i like it..

We got so many games, coming out so fast, sometimes i do not think i have enough time to play them all I enjoyed Bioshock as well, i like games where the main character have a story to tell .. Do you remember Condemned? That was so exciting to play.:up:


----------



## eddie5659

I haven't played BioShock yet, but I did try the demo, and from what I saw I think I'd like it.

I have been playing the original Crysis, as I like the fact you can go your own route to a place, and not the route that is planned, like most games. I spent ages in the forest getting around loads of enemy, as I ran out of bullets, and needed a gun or 10


----------



## exigo4u

Anyone Playing DotA?


----------



## eddie5659

Had to Google that, and now I know what it is, I know I don't. However, there are many people that do play WOW, so I'm pretty sure someone may.

AnthonyLordi has a clan that play Blizzard games, so that may be someone to look at (further up the thread)


----------



## eddie5659

[Aliens], that's my clan by the way  , have a new BF2 server, just paid for yesterday by me.

Its currently running SF vehicals, so any new people are welcome to drop by


----------



## eddie5659

Thought I'd re-open this, as BF3 is fast approaching, and yes, Aliens will be getting a server, as all of our clan will be playing it 

Also, I'm in the process of getting a new computer, just so I can finally play it :up:


----------



## Gulo Luseus

Nice Eddie 

I moved over to Bob clan- Skank, Baz, a few others I believe you know from old. Glad you got the computer sorted finally- about time you got a break 

Once 3 is out, expect we wil drop in at your end, I got a real desire for Soli and Kron tags finally! 
As there is an NDA for BF3 I doubt anyone can say anything but from what I have..erm.. heard, its looking to be a huge step from BC2. Bearing in mind what it is at the mo, graphics are still way up the scale, some glitches to sort, but hit reg is a lot better. Roll on the day!


----------



## eddie5659

You're with Skank, as in Skankworm? If so, say hi from me 

A few from our clan have the alpha keys, so they're testing it out. Some say its a bit laggy, but that's because they're using Nvidia beta drivers.

Had a look at a clip, and I think (from my eyes) its a lot like BC2, but I hope we have some parts of BF2 still. Also, from what I can gather, they're using the breathing thing that you do when you snipe in COD.

As in, hold your breath, then shoot. But don't quote me on that 

When we get a server, I'll post it in here, or as you're on our gaming forums, you'll se it there


----------



## Gulo Luseus

Ed... yup, thats the guy. Sneaky little so and so, too 
For the Alpha- I did hear from someone using ATI that the lag is not really there. Not tried the 11.7 driver- he hasnt, I mean of course- but 11.6 was good. The hold breath he hasnt seen, but we wait and see, eh.

I know we will be getting a server too, the way BC2 is going, with lag, bad hit reg, and all the other probs it seems to have, BF3 on the new non plasma servers may feel like a hurricane in terms of actually working. When its up, will be sure to pop in some time.. either my original guy, or V1cious Penguin. Either way, I WILL get tags eventually, he he!


----------



## eddie5659

For the breathing, it was on a clip I saw for the alpha, and I thought I could hear breathing just before each shot.

Yep, he's a good guy is Skanky, remember him well on BF2 

As for my tags, good luck. I'm glad sniping is back on, as in prone. If you look up on the hills and see a shaking shrub, that will be me, hiding in the undergrowth. 


I tell you what does crack me up with many of the games we play: On BC2 you can break a fence down with your knife, but if there is a bit of grass or small rock, you can't get over them. 

Then, in BF2, the best place to be was either in a bush or in long grass....why? Well, those twigs and leaves are bullet proof. Can't shoot either way, but just sneak to the left, shoot, then crawl back in.....


----------



## Tanis

eddie5659 said:


> A few from our clan have the alpha keys, so they're testing it out. Some say its a bit laggy, but that's because they're using Nvidia beta drivers.


You don't have to but you get a warning telling you you need to update your drivers everytime you start, if you don't use beta drivers. I have used the latest WQHL and latest beta drivers in the Alpha and don't really get much lag and haven't noticed much a difference between the two.


----------



## eddie5659

Re-opening this, as Battlefield 3 has now been released 

We have a server, but I know that you can only get there if you either have a friend, or find it and make it a favourite (EA, I hate you for this  ).

So, this is our server:

Server IP: 85.236.100.92:19667

Its Hardcore, so hope you don't mind no mini-map and its harder to kill people. Server has this info:

*Aliens.se[ALNS]*

As EA have also put a limit on the amount of letters for the clan tags, as we are called Aliens, we are now called ALNS in the game. This is only in BF3, as other games we're still Aliens.

I haven't got it yet, Amazon are slow as snails, but when I do, I'll post my name here 

Hope to see many of you, and yes....WE ARE RECRUITING 

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Got my gaming name for BF3:

Aliens_KRO

Everyone else in there is mostly their name, but the tag is [ALNS]


----------



## Gulo Luseus

Glad you got back in Eddie- nice to know you can play after BC2...

BoB have a server up, 

Band of Brothers U.K.

Seems to be fairly popular at peak times, otherwise it does OK 

Add you to friends, see if I can find your server that way- browser is as awful as expected LOL

Oh, playing as V1cious_Penguin now, so dont wonder who when it comes up


----------



## eddie5659

Thanks, I'll look out for it, but it will be when EA produce a patch, as I keep getting the disconnection problem every 10 mins or so, so instead of getting angry every night, I'll play BF2/BC2 for a bit.


----------



## Gulo Luseus

Eddie- feel free to try our server (thats not a plug)- seems to be a bit better for discons than most for UK players. If it works, its a plus, if not.. well, worth a try


----------



## eddie5659

I will mate, thanks. Been having a look at what's running, so it will be a few days of testing things out. Is it hardcore or normal server? If normal, will feel strange playing it, but I'll try 

Added you as a friend I think


----------



## Gulo Luseus

Varies between Score and custom- been having probs with settings apparently, and Procon is confusing it.With non soft, got a lot of crashes, but currently running stable. 

And yup, added me, ta


----------



## eddie5659

Haven't tried it this week, been busy repairing a computer for someone at work, but Solifer at our clan said to disable UPNP.

Will try it this week (tired, so not in the mood if it stops in the middle of a game tonight, and will see how it goes 

We have our server set to 2 people to start


----------



## eddie5659

Finally changed my name, so that I could have our [ALNS] tags on:

kronenbourg73

I was in your server a week ago, towards about 12am on a Friday. From what I gathered, it wasnt full hardcore, is that right?

Still have you as a friend, after the name change.

Also, fixed the connection problem. Disabled uPNP in the service settings on the pc, and in the router :up:


----------



## Gulo Luseus

uPNP seems to be a common problem for some, shame it isnt one that could be more easily rectified as opposed yo having knowledge of it, but cant have everything I guess.

did see you in our server- not full hardcore, no, settings change as and when they feel like it. Havent been back for a few days, had a quick hospital visit (lovely way to spend christmas  ) but hope to be back shortly.

Ifyou get back to ours, hop in Ts- be nice to put a voiceto the spelling, and sure theres a few fair remember you from BF2 there!


----------



## TechHead101

Well i dont play on the computer like most people seem to here right off the bat, Im a wii owner i play mw3 and black ops, best game choice with what wii has to offer. I would love to start a clan on there looking to get a mic and get my wii back up and running as my cat chewed my av cables so i used that as an excuse to buy me some brand new hd cables for my wii and a new router. Anywho my name is darkinzanity on there but we have friend codes to add people. Once i get my stuff ill add the code here or you message me about it through my email. Thank you and good day.


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya and welcome to Tech Support Guy TechHead101 

I've removed your email address from the post above, as this is an easy way for bots to spam your email account 

Good luck on the clan search, not used a wii much, but I know there are plenty of people out there that do


----------



## Loui5D

i'm not in this clan but i play a lot on their CSS servers, if you do feel like having a bash on their servers make sure you read the rules otherwise you'll get perma banned from their website and/or servers.
www.hellclan.co.uk


----------



## eddie5659

Wow, they sure have a lot of servers, good to see from a clan


----------



## eddie5659

Just realised my details at the begining are for a game we no longer play 

Here it is, and updated my original post:

I'm from the Aliens clan, with the tags ALNS, that play Battlefield 3.

Aliens was formed in late 2004 by Solifer,N3cro and Zeus as a Swedish Far Cry Clan. Just a few months after this, we changed to an international Clan, with members coming from all over Europe, UK and even Canada, so nationality/language isn't an issue.

We mainly play Battlefield 3 on the pc. We have a Hardcore server running all maps, mainly on Conquest, but with a few Rush's thrown into the mix here and there.

We are looking for like-minded individuals (aged 18 and over) who are wanting to play for FUN, but with the occasional Fun War against other clans.

If this sounds like what you want, or curious, then please click on the link below to access the Recruitment Section:

Recruitment Section

Also, if you play in our server, we will notice any players that are regular's, and may approach you instead.

Server:

[Aliens]aliens.se

85.236.100.92:19667

We also have Teamspeak, with a public channel, so if you would like to speak to an Admin, please join and we can chat as well

Teamspeak:

62.181.100.6:9987

We look forward to playing alongside you


----------



## woody599

Interesting!

woody599


----------

